
Ask HN: Anyone actually using JSON API? - dc2
I&#x27;m working on a project to build a flexible database API wrapper and the requirements include REST support. I&#x27;ve known about JSON API for a while, however can&#x27;t tell if it&#x27;s a cute idea, or if it is actually being adopted broadly.<p>Before I model my wrapper around this, I&#x27;d like to get some real-world feedback from the HN community.
======
angersock
So, let's link to the thing:

[http://jsonapi.org/](http://jsonapi.org/)

How much benefit do you think you'll derive from all the extra crap that shows
up? How much work is required to distill business entities back down from a
conformant response?

It looks interesting, but I haven't heard much about it. Ember may use it
somehow?

